# Worst Reel



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm constantly amazed at what I find when I open up a reel. Here's the new "Worst" winner from my bench. It's a Mitchell 302 that looks like it's packed with what I can only describe as hard blue soap...or maybe cheese. The good news is it preserved the gears. The bearing set screws even came out, although I did loose one side plate screw head. 

I've withheld the identity of the owner to protect his reputation.


----------



## coin op repair man (Aug 28, 2012)

Sometimes idiots insure future business with their actions/non actions.......


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I love the guys who buy a high end reel from me like a Stella or Trinidad and the first thing they do is open it up and pack it with grease and oil and then wonder why it gets gummed up and sluggish. 

That looks wonderful Joe!


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Mitchell Lubricant*



Pompano Joe said:


> I'm constantly amazed at what I find when I open up a reel. Here's the new "Worst" winner from my bench. It's a Mitchell 302 that looks like it's packed with what I can only describe as hard blue soap...or maybe cheese. The good news is it preserved the gears. The bearing set screws even came out, although I did loose one side plate screw head.
> 
> I've withheld the identity of the owner to protect his reputation.


It isn't mine; by any means! :no:

It's possible that you are the first to see its innards since its 'birth'!

I opened one the other day that its gears wouldn't even turn due to hardened grease.

Have a nice day! C2


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

I had a Profsessional Bass fisherman tell me he puts toothpaste in his brand new reels to break them in. :001_huh: NO S!!! He swears by it. I havnt done it.


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

OMG! the cheese reference is great!


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Breaking In a New Reel*



KingCrab said:


> I had a Profsessional Bass fisherman tell me he puts toothpaste in his brand new reels to break them in. :001_huh: NO S!!! He swears by it. I havnt done it.


I have never tried toothpaste, but have done this:

I learned this from Jason Lucas many moons ago: I clean all the factory installed lubricant then apply valve-grinding compound; the kind that you grind automobile engine valves with. Reassemble; then take the reel and hang it out the car window to let the wind make the handles turn.

He never did say how many miles to drive; so I just run my reel on an Electric Drill for about 1-2 minutes.

I then clean ALL of the compound out and relube with a high quality lubricant. Oil for the bearings and grease for the gears.

This makes them turn smooth as silk.

I have some reels over 50 years old that had this treatment and they've served me well. C2


----------



## zyo (Oct 1, 2012)

that sucks man


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

A while back Ron Trine tried to teach me how to be a reel tech. I failed for for two reasons ,lack of skill, but mostly bad attitude. I still can't belive people will bring a reel like that in for service with a sraight face.


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

Pompano Joe said:


> I'm constantly amazed at what I find when I open up a reel. Here's the new "Worst" winner from my bench. It's a Mitchell 302 that looks like it's packed with what I can only describe as hard blue soap...or maybe cheese. The good news is it preserved the gears. The bearing set screws even came out, although I did loose one side plate screw head.
> 
> I've withheld the identity of the owner to protect his reputation.


 I _know it looks bad but how does it taste? That made my sargus look new inside. Thanks for the laugh Joe cya soon Don_


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Reel Lube*

I heard that peanut butter makes an excellent reel gear grease. Smells good also. :whistling: C2


----------



## ncmanguy (Jan 1, 2013)

Any suggestions on how to get the bearing set screws out? Im having trouble?


----------

